# Tiny rescue!



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

I am just about to adopt a tiny 8months old malt from a shelter in Texas. My only concern is he is tiny....just under 3lbs at 8 months. I live in an apartment so stairs arent going to be an issue but my other maltese is also male and weighs just over 6lbs.

I am aware the small ones are a little more work i am just worried about how he will mix with my Cosmo. i would love to give this little one a forever home with Cosmo and I so any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (hayley @ Feb 14 2010, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885693


> I am just about to adopt a tiny 8months old malt from a shelter in Texas. My only concern is he is tiny....just under 3lbs at 8 months. I live in an apartment so stairs arent going to be an issue but my other maltese is also male and weighs just over 6lbs.
> 
> I am aware the small ones are a little more work i am just worried about how he will mix with my Cosmo. i would love to give this little one a forever home with Cosmo and I so any advice would be greatly appreciated![/B]


http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=51933&hl=

This recent thread should address some of your questions.

3 pounds at 8 months is on the small side but not that teeny tiny...That's great that you will adopt a rescue!! Good luck!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

We have been watching our local shelter for Maltese to rescue. They usually get adopted right away. I hope everything works out for you and Cosmo! Always introduce on neutral ground and make sure Cosmo knows he's still your special little guy when the new baby comes on the scene. Hopefully, you can find out some history on this new Malt baby. I'm sure he will come to you neutered, so, that will help out with behavior issues. Keep us posted and best of luck to you!


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Feb 14 2010, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885709


> We have been watching our local shelter for Maltese to rescue. They usually get adopted right away. I hope everything works out for you and Cosmo! Always introduce on neutral ground and make sure Cosmo knows he's still your special little guy when the new baby comes on the scene. Hopefully, you can find out some history on this new Malt baby. I'm sure he will come to you neutered, so, that will help out with behavior issues. Keep us posted and best of luck to you! [/B]


the shelter i am adopting from has another maltese called topper up for adoption as well.....hes also gorgeous
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...=15085053?rvp=1


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE (hayley @ Feb 14 2010, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885710


> QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Feb 14 2010, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885709





> We have been watching our local shelter for Maltese to rescue. They usually get adopted right away. I hope everything works out for you and Cosmo! Always introduce on neutral ground and make sure Cosmo knows he's still your special little guy when the new baby comes on the scene. Hopefully, you can find out some history on this new Malt baby. I'm sure he will come to you neutered, so, that will help out with behavior issues. Keep us posted and best of luck to you! [/B]


the shelter i am adopting from has another maltese called topper up for adoption as well.....hes also gorgeous
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...=15085053?rvp=1
[/B][/QUOTE]

Omg...Topper is beautiful and sounds so perfect!! :wub: :wub: But, I am a loooong way from Texas.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I just re-read the information about Topper. I wanted to re-read the info about the home check being required. Is this an actual shelter adopting him out? It says, email with your best offer. I'm confused, I wasn't aware that shelters sold their pups in that manner.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Feb 14 2010, 04:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885712


> I just re-read the information about Topper. I wanted to re-read the info about the home check being required. Is this an actual shelter adopting him out? It says, email with your best offer. I'm confused, I wasn't aware that shelters sold their pups in that manner.[/B]


they explained that topper and ziggy were going for a higher adoption fee as they are small and pure bred - putting a higher adoption fee for the ones that generate a lot of interest helps out the shelter who cant charge a bigger adoption fee for those less desirable dogs. 
do you think this sounds weird?
i had to send references and a lot of photos of my house. i also live in cancun, mexico and i am paying someone to deliver ziggy so that he doesnt have to be in the hold on the plane.
how would i check out that they are legit? i assumed as they are on petfinder.com that they would have been fully checked out.
the shelter is called 'All Gods Creatures'


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It sounds awfully fishy to me -- I'm sure someone on here can help you figure out if they are a legit shelter/rescue or not. Not all posts on Petfinder.com are legit so be careful!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I live in the DFW area and haven't heard of them before, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. Weatherford
is out there..rural. I see they have at least one other dog (non malt) on there too. I haven't heard of asking
more for those who go quickly. Just what were they asking for him and little Topper? Topper is only 4 lbs. 
I hope someone gets him soon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

What was your "adoption/donation" fee?

Seems the dogs are going to the highest "bidder", rather than the perfect home. How sad. 
Most Rescues do have a higher fee for pups, a lesser fee for seniors. But the field is equal ground.
The dogs go to the best home, with that set fee. 

And yep, I plan on reporting this to Petfinder, they will investigate. I love Petfinder, and trust they
will get to the bottom of this. 

Here's the add, in question:

*Topper is a right under one year old boy who LOVES other animals and is good with children. He wants to be in the house ALL the time and in a lap! Excellent, happy, affectionate, playful personality. Incredibly beautiful and small (4 lbs) boy is a show quality maltese from a show breeder. Topper was debarked by the breeder, so he talks VERY quietly! If interested in adoption, please make your best offer to our rescue; we run strictly on adoption fees and not government funding or your tax dollars!!!! Topper comes vet checked with updated shots/deworming, microchipping, pet health insurance, a training dvd and nutrition book! If interested in adoption, please submit your best offer and email us at: [email protected]. INCLUDE TWO PHONE #'s and DETAILED INFORMATION about you and your household. Home checks are required in most situations and we will check references. We choose the home that is best suited for each individual pet. ***Allow us a minimum of 2 and a maximum of 5 business days to respond*** 
THANK YOU for wanting to adopt a rescue dog! Don't BREED or BUY while shelter pets DIE!!!

*Also, I cannot imagine a Reputable Rescue, involving politics within their adoption pages. I'm thinkin' this is not a Reputable Rescue. If it is, it is poorly run.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 14 2010, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885718


> What was your "adoption/donation" fee?
> 
> Seems the dogs are going to the highest "bidder", rather than the perfect home. How sad.
> Most Rescues do have a higher fee for pups, a lesser fee for seniors. But the field is equal ground.
> ...


Thanks for your input. They are hoping to get up to $900, which i didnt mind if it was going to a good place. Apparently they had a family come to see Ziggy and they didn't approve of the children so didn't let him go. I have also had to send photos of my home and 2 vet references. They have 15 animals including cats and ferrets for adoption. Now im so worried


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

That area is puppymill land as well as byb's. I cannot imagine a rescue org. asking $900 for a rescue dog.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 14 2010, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885726


> That area is puppymill land as well as byb's. I cannot imagine a rescue org. asking $900 for a rescue dog.[/B]



Nor can I. Seems the mills are now doing their own on-line auctions, rather than have all the rescue groups show up,
and all the bad publicity. This is not a reputable rescue.


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

They have a 6 wk old litter of havanese/malt mix puppies out of "champion parents" too. I hope petfinder does something about them if they aren't legit but I wouldn't hold my breath. They've been alerted to Gentle Giants Rescue many times and they are really a puppymill. There's plenty of evidence online.

You mentioned in another post that the rescues stated he was "donated" to help raise funds. That's baloney and goes against most breed clubs' codes of ethics.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I would check them out more..........The ad read that Topper was "debarked" by a "show breeder"- I never heard of a show breeder that would do that to their animals.......seems fishy.... I have a friend in Houston who can check them out......where are they again?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (hayley @ Feb 14 2010, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885720


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 14 2010, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885718





> What was your "adoption/donation" fee?
> 
> Seems the dogs are going to the highest "bidder", rather than the perfect home. How sad.
> Most Rescues do have a higher fee for pups, a lesser fee for seniors. But the field is equal ground.
> ...


Thanks for your input. They are hoping to get up to $900, which i didnt mind if it was going to a good place. Apparently they had a family come to see Ziggy and they didn't approve of the children so didn't let him go. I have also had to send photos of my home and 2 vet references. They have 15 animals including cats and ferrets for adoption. *Now im* *so worried*  

[/B][/QUOTE]

I wouldn't worry, you haven't sent any money, nor adopted yet, right? So don't worry, do your homework, and don't support Mills/BYB's.

I could, more than likely, call these folks, offer them 1K for your dog, then they would tell me your household was turned down, for one reason, or another. 
Think about it.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 14 2010, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885727


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 14 2010, 07:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885726





> That area is puppymill land as well as byb's. I cannot imagine a rescue org. asking $900 for a rescue dog.[/B]



Nor can I. Seems the mills are now doing their own on-line auctions, rather than have all the rescue groups show up,
and all the bad publicity. This is not a reputable rescue.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This see,s like an impossible situation...they have other dogs/puppies of other breeds with adoption fees of just $85-$300. It is only the two malts they are asking more for....still seem fishy? thank you all for all your help on this!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Another thing that makes me think it's not a reputable rescue is that they mention that the breeder is a show breeder and that he debarked the pup. Unless I am mistaken, I don't think a show breeder considered reputable would debark a dog. Would a show breeder get rid of a show quality dog ? It sounds fishy to me.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 14 2010, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885730


> I would check them out more..........The ad read that Topper was "debarked" by a "show breeder"- I never heard of a show breeder that would do that to their animals.......seems fishy.... I have a friend in Houston who can check them out......where are they again?[/B]


they are in weatherford close by dallas. thanks for helping!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

The part that got me was they *from my read* are making it sound like these were show dogs of good breeders and yet they are DEBARKED. Nope, that is Not a good breeder. They are lovely looking little dogs that were probably used by a backyard breeder type. Also may explain why they got dumped in a shelter. I also haven't heard of a 'best offer' type of rescue situation. If they thought these dogs were worth more for an adoption fee, it should have been set, I would think. Puppies bring more adoption fees and they are generally ballparked in the $300-350 range through rescues. Also, when you click on "All God's Creatures" (the group posting) it is quite the assortment of animals - from ferrets to kitties to birds to dogs. Could it be that they are picking up animals on the cheap (or even free) from Craigs List and then listing on Petfinder like they are a rescue to sell at a profit? Then when you click on Info, which typically gives info about the specific rescue, it bounces over the info about Petfinder instead. Something is fishy and just doesn't smell right IMO... although both dogs are precious. 

HHHhhhmmmm, I just googled and got another hit on them... they aren't a rescue really per se... "*Pet sales* & pet adoption in the Kaufman, Texas Community Have you been searching for a Kaufman, Texas company that can assist you with pet adoption and pet sales? There is no better time then the present to check out All Gods Creatures Care. We pride ourselves on taking excellent care of our pets and *are willing to work with owners who wish to sell *or have their pets adopted." They are a funky brokerage group would be more how I would describe them. :huh:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I would ask them for the Name of the party selling the maltese so that you can google them...that will answer a lot of your questions. Since they are brokering people who want to sell (obviously in your case based on the prices asked), they will have that in their files. I would wonder why a BYB/mill would be selling them so young (instead of keeping the female to breed). Perhaps she has some sort of health issue... ? Perhaps because of her size they are not wanting to use her for breeding stock (which is good)...but this situation just begs for a whole lot more answer to a whole lot more questions. If they are unwilling to share this information with you, I would be inclined to take a pass.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 14 2010, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885753


> The part that got me was they *from my read* are making it sound like these were show dogs of good breeders and yet they are DEBARKED. Nope, that is Not a good breeder. They are lovely looking little dogs that were probably used by a backyard breeder type. Also may explain why they got dumped in a shelter. I also haven't heard of a 'best offer' type of rescue situation. If they thought these dogs were worth more for an adoption fee, it should have been set, I would think. Puppies bring more adoption fees and they are generally ballparked in the $300-350 range through rescues. Also, when you click on "All God's Creatures" (the group posting) it is quite the assortment of animals - from ferrets to kitties to birds to dogs. Could it be that they are picking up animals on the cheap (or even free) from Craigs List and then listing on Petfinder like they are a rescue to sell at a profit? Then when you click on Info, which typically gives info about the specific rescue, it bounces over the info about Petfinder instead. Something is fishy and just doesn't smell right IMO... although both dogs are precious.
> 
> HHHhhhmmmm, I just googled and got another hit on them... they aren't a rescue really per se... "*Pet sales* & pet adoption in the Kaufman, Texas Community Have you been searching for a Kaufman, Texas company that can assist you with pet adoption and pet sales? There is no better time then the present to check out All Gods Creatures Care. We pride ourselves on taking excellent care of our pets and *are willing to work with owners who wish to sell *or have their pets adopted." They are a funky brokerage group would be more how I would describe them. :huh:[/B]


I saw that....seems like All Gods Creatures is quite a popular name....my geography of texas isnt amazing being british....i just assumed that was a different company. this situation is so sad.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (hayley @ Feb 14 2010, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885710


> QUOTE (SuziMalteselover @ Feb 14 2010, 04:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885709





> We have been watching our local shelter for Maltese to rescue. They usually get adopted right away. I hope everything works out for you and Cosmo! Always introduce on neutral ground and make sure Cosmo knows he's still your special little guy when the new baby comes on the scene. Hopefully, you can find out some history on this new Malt baby. I'm sure he will come to you neutered, so, that will help out with behavior issues. Keep us posted and best of luck to you! [/B]


the shelter i am adopting from has another maltese called topper up for adoption as well.....hes also gorgeous
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...=15085053?rvp=1
[/B][/QUOTE]
I saw him,poor little guy,he was debarked how cruel. He's a real cutie pie.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

That's the right one... when you type "maltese" in the search available bar, the pics you showed us come up. 

Here's another one they are brokering :









"Izabella and her siblings are available for adoption now. *6 week old havanese/maltese puppies have show champion parents, who are available for adoption as well[/b**]. Puppies will vary in the 4-7 lb range. All come vet checked with updated shots/deworming, microchipping, pet health insurance, training dvd and nutrition book! Low cost spay/neuter option when 6 months old. If interested in meeting the puppies and/or adoption, please email us at: [email protected]. INCLUDE TWO PHONE #'s and DETAILED INFORMATION about you and your household. Home checks are required in most situations and we will check references. We choose the home that is best suited for each individual pet. ***Allow us a minimum of 2 and a maximum of 5 business days to respond*** 
THANK YOU for wanting to adopt a rescue dog! Don't BREED or BUY while shelter pets DIE!!!

Izabella is up-to-date with routine shots. "

You probably know that 12 weeks is the earliest recommended age to separate from parents...so you can see now that these guys are Not rescues...they are brokers. Not reputable ones either. As much as it will probably break your heart, I would Run not Walk from this group. Makes my stomach feel sick that they even allow them on Petfinder. In fact, if I can find a place to report them, I will. They DO NOT belong there. They should be selling on Kijiji and places like that - selling places, not rescue places. :angry:*


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 14 2010, 05:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885731


> QUOTE (hayley @ Feb 14 2010, 07:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885720





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 14 2010, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885718





> What was your "adoption/donation" fee?
> 
> Seems the dogs are going to the highest "bidder", rather than the perfect home. How sad.
> Most Rescues do have a higher fee for pups, a lesser fee for seniors. But the field is equal ground.
> ...


Thanks for your input. They are hoping to get up to $900, which i didnt mind if it was going to a good place. Apparently they had a family come to see Ziggy and they didn't approve of the children so didn't let him go. I have also had to send photos of my home and 2 vet references. They have 15 animals including cats and ferrets for adoption. *Now im* *so worried*  

[/B][/QUOTE]

I wouldn't worry, you haven't sent any money, nor adopted yet, right? So don't worry, do your homework, and don't support Mills/BYB's.

I could, more than likely, call these folks, offer them 1K for your dog, then they would tell me your household was turned down, for one reason, or another. 
Think about it.[/B][/QUOTE]
This is exactly what I was thinking, this makes me sick.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Just as an FYI, not all reputable breeders are sky high...

MiDis for example lists starting prices of $1200 (not much more than the $900 you were willing to pay to someone probably unscrupulous...how do you know the health, temperament, true ultimate adult size, etc of a dog being brokered and sold?"...

http://www.doggievilla.com/STORKREPORT.html << little girl for sale - to be in the 4 pound range...

Dixiepalooza (I think that's the name) just searched for a puppy that was in a reasonable *for her* price range. She ended up with a Jacob puppy...another great breeder. Don't know if she upped her price or if it is similarly priced...but they are out there... keep looking!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 14 2010, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885774


> Just as an FYI, not all reputable breeders are sky high...
> 
> MiDis for example lists starting prices of $1200 (not much more than the $900 you were willing to pay to someone probably unscrupulous...how do you know the health, temperament, true ultimate adult size, etc of a dog being brokered and sold?"...
> 
> ...


THe $1200 price start point was for males, I just noticed.... but still, Look around and people here are always willing to help when they know stuff...


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 14 2010, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885775


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 14 2010, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885774





> Just as an FYI, not all reputable breeders are sky high...
> 
> MiDis for example lists starting prices of $1200 (not much more than the $900 you were willing to pay to someone probably unscrupulous...how do you know the health, temperament, true ultimate adult size, etc of a dog being brokered and sold?"...
> 
> ...


THe $1200 price start point was for males, I just noticed.... but still, Look around and people here are always willing to help when they know stuff...
[/B][/QUOTE]
the sad thing is i wasnt going to that one because of the money....that really isn't an object for me....just thought instead of buying I could help out a pup in need and maybe help a shelter at the same time and have it go to help something good. since there are so many animals in need i was trying to do my part while still adopting a breed i have come to love so much :smcry:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (hayley @ Feb 14 2010, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885786


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 14 2010, 06:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885775





> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 14 2010, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885774





> Just as an FYI, not all reputable breeders are sky high...
> 
> MiDis for example lists starting prices of $1200 (not much more than the $900 you were willing to pay to someone probably unscrupulous...how do you know the health, temperament, true ultimate adult size, etc of a dog being brokered and sold?"...
> 
> ...


THe $1200 price start point was for males, I just noticed.... but still, Look around and people here are always willing to help when they know stuff...
[/B][/QUOTE]
the sad thing is i wasnt going to that one because of the money....that really isn't an object for me....just thought instead of buying I could help out a pup in need and maybe help a shelter at the same time and have it go to help something good. since there are so many animals in need i was trying to do my part while still adopting a breed i have come to love so much :smcry:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bless you for that, Hayley.... we can help you find a true rescue group if you would like help...


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 14 2010, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885774


> Just as an FYI, not all reputable breeders are sky high...
> 
> MiDis for example lists starting prices of $1200 (not much more than the $900 you were willing to pay to someone probably unscrupulous...how do you know the health, temperament, true ultimate adult size, etc of a dog being brokered and sold?"...
> http://www.doggievilla.com/STORKREPORT.html << little girl for sale - to be in the 4 pound range...
> ...


NEVER BUY from a broker. You will only have heartache. I unknowingly bought my Bichon mix, Mandy from a broker. I thought I was buying her from her breeder at the time. I figured out she was a broker later, after I purchased Mandy. I paid a lot of money for doctored up AKC champion lined papers stating she was a purebred Maltese. She does have a sweet temperament and gets along well with my 2 other dogs. But, I have spent THOUSANDS of dollars on medical bills on Mandy. She's only 4 yrs old. I love her dearly and would do anything for her. But, learn from my mistake. Only go through a rescue org. or breeder that you have learned from word of mouth by others. And never be in a hurry for your puppy. Plan to get on waiting lists w/breeders or just to wait and do research with reputable rescue org's.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I didn'y read from all the thread but that last picture of Topper belongs to Wildskye Maltese(my late malt's breeder)'s website, they probably stole it: http://www.wildskyemaltese.com/snapshots.html


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

The AMA should have a link to rescue sources and you know they will be legitmate. Also Deb and a few other members should be able to direct you towards some reputable groups.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow this is kind of unbelieveable....they told me topper was donated so I have emailed the last breeder who the photo belongs to see what she says....then if they answer if what I think it is I will report this 'shelter'


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm having a hard time getting past the show quality Malt from a show breeder that has been de-barked in a shelter. What show breeder would allow a pup to go to a shelter, much less do a de-bark??? I smell a skunk!


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

If those dogs really are from show breeders, then the breeder should be contacted and if they refuse to take their dog back, they should be publicly outted! Not all "show breeders" are created equal and sadly I've noticed quite a few are dropping the ball lately. There are threads here about a Malt breeder selling "designer" pups and it seems like a once prestigeous Yorkie breeder is using her well known name to broker puppies for USDA breeders. I also heard about a Toy Poodle "show" breeder that sold a litter of older puppies as "designer dogs" b/c the market was better. I'm certainly not saying that is all show breeders though. I believe a large majority of show breeders are in it for the dogs, not money and not ego. I think showing is a very important part of breeding.

I'm guessing though that these dogs aren't from a show breeder but from a skeezy puppymiller that got ahold of some show dogs at some point. 


Is this rescue really a non-profit? Has anyone checked w/ the IRS?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Feb 14 2010, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885852


> I'm having a hard time getting past the show quality Malt from a show breeder that has been de-barked in a shelter. What show breeder would allow a pup to go to a shelter, much less do a de-bark??? I smell a skunk![/B]



Wait. Who is saying it's a show quality malt from a show breeder? I wouldn't put a lot of stock in that without more info.
Just the word of this so called rescue at this point isn't enough. How does a rescue person qualify as a judge of what is
and isn't show quality?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 14 2010, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885753


> The part that got me was they *from my read* are making it sound like these were show dogs of good breeders and yet they are DEBARKED. Nope, that is Not a good breeder. They are lovely looking little dogs that were probably used by a backyard breeder type. Also may explain why they got dumped in a shelter. I also haven't heard of a 'best offer' type of rescue situation. If they thought these dogs were worth more for an adoption fee, it should have been set, I would think. Puppies bring more adoption fees and they are generally ballparked in the $300-350 range through rescues. Also, when you click on "All God's Creatures" (the group posting) it is quite the assortment of animals - from ferrets to kitties to birds to dogs. Could it be that they are picking up animals on the cheap (or even free) from Craigs List and then listing on Petfinder like they are a rescue to sell at a profit? Then when you click on Info, which typically gives info about the specific rescue, it bounces over the info about Petfinder instead. Something is fishy and just doesn't smell right IMO... although both dogs are precious.
> 
> HHHhhhmmmm, I just googled and got another hit on them... they aren't a rescue really per se... "*Pet sales* & pet adoption in the Kaufman, Texas Community Have you been searching for a Kaufman, Texas company that can assist you with pet adoption and pet sales? There is no better time then the present to check out All Gods Creatures Care. We pride ourselves on taking excellent care of our pets and *are willing to work with owners who wish to sell *or have their pets adopted." They are a funky brokerage group would be more how I would describe them. :huh:[/B]


Kaufman, Tx is south east of Dallas. Weatherford (which is where they say they are located) is directly west of Ft. Worth.


----------



## hayley (Oct 24, 2007)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 14 2010, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885827


> I didn'y read from all the thread but that last picture of Topper belongs to Wildskye Maltese(my late malt's breeder)'s website, they probably stole it: http://www.wildskyemaltese.com/snapshots.html[/B]


I emailed the breeder you know and that indeed was her dog that she sold to the lady that runs the "shelter" who is advertising topper and ziggy. She told the breeder (wildskye) that it was for her mum who loved maltese. Wildskye has now contacted the All Gods Creatures (in Weatherford texas, not kaufman) shelter and demanded back Topper as she cannot adopt or sell a puppy that she sold. Plus the shelter woman also told me that Topper had been used for breeding twice. This is an awful situation but thank to all of you helping me out we have exposed someone who is obviously mis treating animals for her own good and lying to pèople like me who just wanted to help. Unfortunetly it has left a bad taste in my mouth. i think now I am inclined to just purchase from a reputable breeder in the US instead of adopt and just give a nice donation to a real rescue society.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Isn't debarking usually done by puppy mills since so many dogs barking can hurt your ears (that's why they invented ear plugs!!!) or they debark so they can keep people from knowing what they're up to?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh I'm so glad you contacted the original breeder and let her know what was going on so she can get the dog back. Shame on that lady. Good work girls!


----------



## carche (Apr 22, 2009)

..

MiDis for example lists starting prices of $1200 (not much more than the $900 you were willing to pay to someone probably unscrupulous...how do you know the health, temperament, true ultimate adult size, etc of a dog being brokered and sold?"...
http://www.doggievilla.com/STORKREPORT.html << little girl for sale - to be in the 4 pound range...

Dixiepalooza (I think that's the name) just searched for a puppy that was in a reasonable *for her* price range. She ended up with a Jacob puppy...another great breeder. Don't know if she upped her price or if it is similarly priced...but they are out there... keep looking! [/QUOTE]

NEVER BUY from a broker. You will only have heartache. I unknowingly bought my Bichon mix, Mandy from a broker. I thought I was buying her from her breeder at the time. I figured out she was a broker later, after I purchased Mandy. I paid a lot of money for doctored up AKC champion lined papers stating she was a purebred Maltese. She does have a sweet temperament and gets along well with my 2 other dogs. But, I have spent THOUSANDS of dollars on medical bills on Mandy. She's only 4 yrs old. I love her dearly and would do anything for her. But, learn from my mistake. Only go through a rescue org. or breeder that you have learned from word of mouth by others. And never be in a hurry for your puppy. Plan to get on waiting lists w/breeders or just to wait and do research with reputable rescue org's.


I'm curious, how did you find out that Mandy is a Bishon Mix. I had the exact same thing happen to me with Mia, she looks just like yours and at 1 1/2 years old, I just had to go thru double patella surgery. Like you, I adore her and would never give her up, I will continue to do what ever is needed for my little girl but she is so different from my boy who has silky flowing hair, 5lbs and compact...I wonder if she was a mix like yours


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (hayley @ Feb 15 2010, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886092


> Unfortunetly it has left a bad taste in my mouth. i think now I am inclined to just purchase from a reputable breeder in the US instead of adopt and just give a nice donation to a real rescue society.[/B]


I'm sorry this has left a bad taste for rescues. There are several rescues that SM members have personal experience with that are VERY reputable and do a wonderful job with their dogs. AMA Rescue, Northcentral Maltese Rescue and Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue are three that have a good volunteer network and are well known to SM.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (hayley @ Feb 15 2010, 02:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886092


> *Unfortunetly it has left a bad taste in my mouth. i think now I am inclined to just purchase from a reputable breeder *in the US instead of adopt and just give a nice donation to a real rescue society.[/B]


Yep, always purchase from a Reputable Breeder, as well as a Reputable Rescue. There's no difference. You need to do your homework either way.

Sure you will come across lying thieves. The trick is to do your research, and not jump the gun, before adding such an important member to the family.
A few "so called" rescues will be ruled out, as well as a few "so called" breeders. I don't know why it would leave a bad taste in your mouth, with regards
to Reputable Rescues. You are doing your homework, but not comparing apples to apples. 

On a side note. Most Reputable Rescues will not adopt out of the country, unless they have people there, or can have the dog easily returned.
So a US rescue would be tough, but they are only looking out for the doggies. 

I wish you luck in your search. And am so happy you posted your concerns. You are doing your homework, the pups thank you!! :thumbsup:


----------

